# IBM Deskstar, 40GB, 7200rpm, 3,5



## philBerlin (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo hallo,

ich suche eine IBM Deskstar, 40GB, 7200rpm, 3,5 Festplatte, da meine alte kaputt ist. Ich vermute bzw. hoffe, dass die Platine kaputt gegangen ist. Da ich da noch Daten drauf habe möchte ich versuchen die Platinen zu tauschen. Ich hab hier ein Bild von der Platine:
http://user.cs.tu-berlin.de/~phil/hd/ibm.jpg

Hat irgendwer noch diese Festplatte und würde sie mir verkaufen? 

Vielen Dank
Phil


----------



## chmee (2. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.at/IBM-Deskstar,-40...ItemQQimsxZ20091126?IMSfp=TL091126182001r4626

mfg chmee


----------



## philBerlin (2. Dezember 2009)

ebay habe ich natürlich schon als erstes versucht... Leider nicht die richtige Platine dabei...


----------

